# Doing Combo Punch but Which First?



## nutt (Jan 24, 2020)

So I’m confused about what cook goes first....or does it even matter?? I was thinking of doing a brisket for  Super Bowl Sunday and was playing with the idea of smoking/SV’ing for the 1st time.

So which do I do first,  Smoke or SV? Most I have come across seem to smoke 1st so it seems. But I’m wondering does it matter?

Or is doing this even worth it folks?!?!


----------



## dr k (Jan 25, 2020)

I smoke first so I  can't either cold or hot smoke to get smoke to penetrate the meat especially cold smoking corned beef for pastrami. You can do it after to dry the roast before searing and add smoke mostly to the outside. It maybe be easier to over cook the center if hot smoking after SV since the roast is at your desired doneness when pulled from the SV.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2020)

I always do the smoke portion first & take the IT up to 5 degrees below the temp that I will be SV'ing at. For pastrami, I take the IT to 150 in the smoker, then 24 hours in the SV at 155 degrees. Comes out perfect every time!
Al


----------



## nutt (Jan 25, 2020)

Ya know that makes sense...to not kill it do the smoking first.
So I was just thinking of doing a brisket and burnt ends for super bowl and thought of mixing it up with the SV, honestly because I don’t want to be wiped out from smoking for 10hrs by the time the game starts. I only have my cheap offset so have to babysit the entire time, hence the SV!

Would I still get a great end product say if I smoked for 4 or 5 hrs then threw into SV? I imagine it would take 30 hrs or more to break down a tough brisket but will read up today about that.

thanks again for your input guys!!!!!


----------



## S-met (Jan 31, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I always do the smoke portion first & take the IT up to 5 degrees below the temp that I will be SV'ing at. For pastrami, I take the IT to 150 in the smoker, then 24 hours in the SV at 155 degrees. Comes out perfect every time!
> Al


With pork-butts, I smoke till I hit the stall, then SV the rest of the way. 



nutt said:


> Ya know that makes sense...to not kill it do the smoking first.
> So I was just thinking of doing a brisket and burnt ends for super bowl and thought of mixing it up with the SV, honestly because I don’t want to be wiped out from smoking for 10hrs by the time the game starts. I only have my cheap offset so have to babysit the entire time, hence the SV!
> 
> Would I still get a great end product say if I smoked for 4 or 5 hrs then threw into SV? I imagine it would take 30 hrs or more to break down a tough brisket but will read up today about that.
> ...


Yes, this will work well, see my post above. You could even smoke 4-5hrs on Saturday then sv until Sunday.


----------

